# Shipment on LTBV



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

Did anyone ship in your stuff based on a Long Term Business visa?

I understand you will be given an initial 9 months plus a further 27 months upon settling up of business.

Can we ship our stuff from the start? Will we incur taxes on our household goods on the initial visa?

Immigration agent said it is possible as letter will indicate 9+27 months but just wanted to be sure...

thanks for any input!


----------

